# AC68U upgrading from old firmware Asus merlin 380.64 (help needed)



## herny (May 16, 2020)

It is TM-AC1900 that running on Asus merlin 380.64. Wanted to upgrade to latest 384.17 so I can use AiMesh.

I read this thread https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ac1900-problems-upgrade-path-to-384-6.246293/ regarding the upgrade, but mine is in even older firmware 380.64. 
Here is what I think I need to do for the upgrade:

factory reset (I don't need anything backup)
webui flash to 384.3
do the 7 commands for MTD5 (ssh)
reboot
webui flash to 384.17
factory reset

Does this look correct? Are they any important steps missing?
In the above thread there is a mention of update CFE to prevent rollback to CellSpot, but I'm not really sure what it is and what exactly needs to be done.

Appreciate any help, thanks!


----------



## jsfitz54 (May 16, 2020)

What CFE are you on?

Tools / Sys Info ... Bootloader(CFE)


----------



## herny (May 16, 2020)

how do I check that?
Tried to look at slickdeals thread I used 3+ years ago but I guess it was updated and I don't know what version it is. According to my note, the initial conversion what done on 2016/11, but don't know if I did any further update after that.


----------



## jsfitz54 (May 16, 2020)

herny said:


> how do I check that?
> Tried to look at slickdeals thread I used 3+ years ago but I guess it was updated and I don't know what version it is. According to my note, the initial conversion what done on 2016/11, but don't know if I did any further update after that.



Refresh your page and look at post 2


----------



## herny (May 16, 2020)

it is 1.0.2.0


----------



## jsfitz54 (May 16, 2020)

GREAT!

So I'm assuming *(be careful here) that the nvram was expanded from 32 to 64.*

Try flashing your 384.3 then do 384.5 (that's the split line when ASUS put a code lock on 384.6 and up.) I'm having you creep up so we can see if there are any problems

When you flash the 384.5 put a check in the box to wipe the jffs (admin /system page, scroll down and make sure you hit apply) then from Admin/save restore tab check restore box and reboot.

at 384.5 run the Putty commands one line at a time and flash straight to 384.17 followed by the factory reset.

you might need the Restore utility and Device discovery utility so have them downloaded in advance.

your outline is good but I haven't done this in a long time (not fresh for me either)


----------



## herny (May 16, 2020)

jsfitz54 said:


> So I'm assuming *(be careful here) that the nvram was expanded from 32 to 64.*


How can I confirm this?


----------



## jsfitz54 (May 16, 2020)

*look at post #39* 2nd section regarding how using older firmware was used to do the expansion. Do you remember this???

I don't know the putty command to look this up directly.   SEE Post #12 below.

I'm assuming you did this first go around but if 384.3 does not flash then this might be the issue.

It should fail gracefully.

_*The achievements for the entire Guide are as follows*_:
1. Install firmware 376.1703 to enable SSH
2. Replace CFE (taking out old, updating, installing new)
3. Install firmware 376.3626 to expand jffs (mtd4) to 64MB
4. Clean-up mtd5
*As a bonus there is an extra 2 mtd5 commands to run _when on firmware 384.20308_.
That is it! 4 achievements to accomplish, then you can install updated Firmware.

Between these achievements are preparations to be done. That is why the guide has 24+ steps in it.
Above is Advice with some links for downloads, below are Guide Tips and notes for tough Steps of the guide.
In this "Community Wiki" is talk about the 'Steps' of the Guide(s) to help you do these achievements.

It is _important_ you follow the guide and the steps correctly. The first achievement is the toughest part of the entire guide. Pay attention closely. If you are stuck on a Step, read the Community Wiki.
If things get bad for you, just walk away don't skip any 'Steps', don't decide to go out of the steps. Just ask your questions and people will help you.


----------



## herny (May 16, 2020)

Thanks for the details! I'll try steps as you described.


----------



## jsfitz54 (May 16, 2020)

herny said:


> Thanks for the details! I'll try steps as you described.



let me know how it went


----------



## herny (May 16, 2020)

jsfitz54 said:


> let me know how it went


absolutely, hopefully I find time to do it this weekend.


----------



## jsfitz54 (May 16, 2020)

herny said:


> absolutely, hopefully I find time to do it this weekend.



Just found this in post #89

*You can check your current partition size using the command:
*df -h*
admin@RT-AC68U:/tmp/home/root# *df -h*

_If you have a 32MB partition, jffs will also be around 32MB. If you have upgraded to 64MB, jffs will show something closer to 64MB.
 Note in Lazymocha's Guide, Asus 376.3626 expands 32MB - 64MB. That is why that step is in his guide._


----------



## herny (May 17, 2020)

I was able to flash to 384.17 using above steps without issue! Thanks!

Next step I will learn how to setup AiMesh using two of AC68U.


----------



## jsfitz54 (May 17, 2020)

herny said:


> I was able to flash to 384.17 using above steps without issue! Thanks!
> 
> Next step I will learn how to setup AiMesh using two of AC68U.



Make sure BOTH units are on the same firmware.
1st in Router mode
2nd in AiMesh mode.
Setup first one the way you like it, save settings and import them to second one. (this is for twin models only)

Once you click the 2nd one in AiMesh mode, the routers will adjust on their own.

Some complain the AiMesh does not work like they need and use the Access Point for router #2.


----------



## herny (May 17, 2020)

yes both on 384.17 now. 
thanks for remind, I'll do some research online first.


----------

